# Kaepernick



## centerpin fan (Aug 27, 2016)

"I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses black people and people of color," Kaepernick told NFL Media in an exclusive interview after the game. "To me, this is bigger than football and it would be selfish on my part to look the other way. There are bodies in the street and people getting paid leave and getting away with murder."

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...aepernick-explains-protest-of-national-anthem


----------



## Horns (Aug 27, 2016)

He needs a one way ticket off of our rock to wherever he doesn't feel oppressed. What a waste of skin


----------



## GAGE (Aug 27, 2016)

Kaepernick who is biracial and was adopted and raised by white parents...how rich.


----------



## marknga (Aug 27, 2016)

If he don't like it then leave.

Making millions playing a game... yes sir he is oppressed.


----------



## model88_308 (Aug 27, 2016)

He has a guaranteed contract this season for 12 big ones. Looks like he ain't gonna be the starter and continue his "personal" plans. He is most certainly a spoiled self-centered malcontent.

If I was the owner, I'd be paying my team of lawyers triple time to be in their offices this weekend perusing his contract and using the "personal conduct" clause to allow me to cut him by mid week and negating his contract.

I'd have to hope that the thought of a couple more players joining him on the bench showing their "support" of his cause would be enough to have the owner GM and Coach want him gone from the locker room forever.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 27, 2016)

Horns said:


> He needs a one way ticket off of our rock to wherever he doesn't feel oppressed. What a waste of skin



Got it made.

He can throw and run.
So what.

I'll put $5.00 fuel in the plane to "wherever" he wants to go.
If everyone put in 5, we could send him on his way.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 27, 2016)

Plus, If he were working for a team I owned or
coached, he WOULD STAND or NOT GET PAID.

What a MORON.


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 27, 2016)

He should have stood. Going to spend the rest of his short lived career sitin.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 27, 2016)

model88_308 said:


> If I was the owner, I'd be paying my team of lawyers triple time to be in their offices this weekend perusing his contract and using the "personal conduct" clause to allow me to cut him by mid week and negating his contract.



Double ditto!


----------



## Amoo (Aug 27, 2016)

This piece of crap was adopted by a rich WHITE family, sent to private schools, receiving the best education and now makes millions playing for the NFL.  What a complete clown shoe.

Doesn't matter he'll be playing in the CFL soon anyways.  I thought he had a chance to work out for Chip Kelley, but after this stunt I would be shocked if he's allowed to see the field this season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2016)

hope he dies.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 27, 2016)

Amoo said:


> This piece of crap was adopted by a rich WHITE family, sent to private schools, receiving the best education and now makes millions playing for the NFL.  What a complete clown shoe.
> 
> Doesn't matter he'll be playing in the CFL soon anyways.  I thought he had a chance to work out for Chip Kelley, but after this stunt I would be shocked if he's allowed to see the field this season.



eggzaclllllyyyy ^^^^^^^^



Matthew6 said:


> hope he dies.



Don't wish him dead. Just early "retirement". 

BTW Matthew6, nice set of footballs you got. All three of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2016)

He is an Idiot.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hope he dies.



I'll just take a career ending injury.


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> I'll just take a career ending injury.



Pretty sure his career is already over considering he can't win a starting job over Blaine Gabbert

He is just looking for attention.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Pretty sure his career is already over considering he can't win a starting job over Blaine Gabbert
> 
> He is just looking for attention.



Half-white privilege, don't ya' know.
kinda' like bummer'..

He will know how good he had it.. When he don't have it
no more!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 27, 2016)

Idjit.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 27, 2016)

What a big DUMMY........ He needs a good ole country tail whooping.


----------



## Big Foot (Aug 28, 2016)

Never been a fan, this is another reason to dislike him.  Waste of skin.  

Sick of people living here hating on their own Country.  Stupid


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2016)

God bless him. He's got some issues


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 28, 2016)

I haven't seen so much heat on social media since all of Boma's privileged white girls got all hissy over that stupid lion. Loving it!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 28, 2016)

If I see a trend I swear I'll guit watching pro sports.
Watch very little as it is now.
This makes me angry.
He should be made to sit among a group of WWII ,Korea,Vietnam,Desert Storm and Enduring Freedom heros while they stand and honor our country.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 28, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> If I see a trend I swear I'll guit watching pro sports.
> Watch very little as it is now.
> This makes me angry.
> He should be made to sit among a group of WWII ,Korea,Vietnam,Desert Storm and Enduring Freedom heros while they stand and honor our country.



I would rather he just be locked in a padded room with them for about 30 minutes.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 28, 2016)

Fine him 12 mil or whatever he makes and then take money and give a % to every living vet in America. After all those guys gave him the freedom to be dumb.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2016)

Could not had said it better 4x4.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> If I see a trend I swear I'll guit watching pro sports.
> Watch very little as it is now.
> This makes me angry.
> He should be made to sit among a group of WWII ,Korea,Vietnam,Desert Storm and Enduring Freedom heros while they stand and honor our country.



This..^^ he should take a play out of the pole vaulter's playbook  that stopped his run to stand for the anthem.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2016)

He has had life handed to him on a Silver platter. He has no clue what real men sacrificed to allow him his freedom. He is a poor excuse for a human being.


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 29, 2016)

If he has to actually play on the field this year it will be fun to watch.. He put a huge bullseye on his head. I think some guys will go after him and accept a penalty.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 29, 2016)

Something I had forgotten about, but thought of over the weekend.  This clown converted to Islam like 2 month ago.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 29, 2016)

This is just a ploy to keep from getting cut.  His performance was consistent with a very near future free agent.  Their will be a palpable backlash if they cut him now.  Remember where the 49'ers are located.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Might as well sit for the NA since he'll be sitting the rest of the time anyway!


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Something I had forgotten about, but thought of over the weekend.  This clown converted to Islam like 2 month ago.



I saw that.  Haji's don't be liking America. This was his motive, not blacks. They have been used once again.


----------



## marknga (Aug 29, 2016)

Now after further consideration I have decided to not pay it no mind. Wish the public and media would also. He wants attention so lets don't give it to him.
Heck you want to sit? Sit. You want to whine? Whine. Whatever. You ain't worthy of my time. I could care less. 
You get paid to play football for a team I could care less about. I have zero use for him. As a player or a citizen. 
Carry on..... Dawgs play Saturday and bow season the next Saturday. 
Important stuff to be worried about.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 29, 2016)

typical punk move. whats sad is, his teammates didnt snatch him up


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 29, 2016)

Did yall read what he said about Hillary? Prolly not as the media is biased. He said she should be in jail as any other person who did what she did would be. The media runs with his standing up for intolerance but leaves out the part that hes anti Clinton hmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2016)

Bye then.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 29, 2016)

There's a recent photo out- looks just like one of the ISIS JV team players. Just saying--


----------



## model88_308 (Aug 29, 2016)

marknga said:


> Now after further consideration I have decided to not pay it no mind. Wish the public and media would also. He wants attention so lets don't give it to him.
> Heck you want to sit? Sit. You want to whine? Whine. Whatever. You ain't worthy of my time. I could care less.
> You get paid to play football for a team I could care less about. I have zero use for him. As a player or a citizen.
> Carry on..... Dawgs play Saturday and bow season the next Saturday.
> Important stuff to be worried about.



I'm thinking you're right. 12 big ones to sit on the bench after he sits during the NA hurts me, but then I remember all those other "things" that happened while I was working my military life.

He's a loser, an ingrate and someone who never had to bust their Butt for anything. (Rich parents, private schools and now 12 million in pay)

Loser, loser, loser. Let him live his new "enlightened" life alone and her y, very lonely.

He made a comment about how had had folks supporting his stance and saying so to him. MY immediate response; did any of them have jobs??


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 29, 2016)

The good news is that a mystery has be solved. We now know why his mother and father* put him up for adoption. 

* May or may NOT be known.


----------



## RacinNut (Aug 29, 2016)

We might have a Danica, we might have all kinds of silly rules to race by, we might have some races that are not as good as some, all the cars might be the same, we might have PC drivers that all they say is NASCARspeak, our drivers make $9 mil or more a year, they race 36 times a year all over the country, but we say a prayer, sing a song, and fire um-up for the race.  That's what makes motorsports special.


----------



## dfhooked (Aug 30, 2016)

Quit reading headlines and enjoy life. The news media is ruining everyone before college football kicks off.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 30, 2016)

RacinNut said:


> We might have a Danica, we might have all kinds of silly rules to race by, we might have some races that are not as good as some, all the cars might be the same, we might have PC drivers that all they say is NASCARspeak, our drivers make $9 mil or more a year, they race 36 times a year all over the country, but we say a prayer, sing a song, and fire um-up for the race. *That's what makes motorsports special.*/QUOTE]
> 
> I prefer my sport be special due to the product on the field.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Aug 30, 2016)

What bothers me the most is that flag is the only reason he can legally decide not to stand and show respect for his country and the many lives lost giving him that freedom, it angers and saddens me that people like him are too stupid to realize that. No matter how bad things are in this country right now I'd still rather be here than anywhere else


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 31, 2016)

He wants to sit for the National Anthem to protest "racial inequality". I wonder if he plans on giving up any of that $19 mil a year to protest income inequality...


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't think he was sitting just for the anthem, he didn't want anybody to take his seat when the game started.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 31, 2016)

mizuno24jad said:


> What bothers me the most is that flag is the only reason he can legally decide not to stand and show respect for his country and the many lives lost giving him that freedom, it angers and saddens me that people like him are too stupid to realize that. No matter how bad things are in this country right now I'd still rather be here than anywhere else



The fact is, that flag DOES give him the right to do that.  It also gives us the right to call him an idiot for doing it.

There are countries where it is mandatory for all to stand for the anthem and flag.  I don't think we want to become one of those countries.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 31, 2016)

As a veteran, I guess I am pretty biased on this. Sure, he has the right to protest, but I see it as a tacky and disrespectful form of protest. So many of the younger generation do not seem to know or care what that flag stands for. I wish he could meet a  buddy of mine, who can't stand for the anthem any more, due to being a double amputee. He lost them both due to injuries sustained from an IED attack.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 31, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> As a veteran, I guess I am pretty biased on this. Sure, he has the right to protest, but I see it as a tacky and disrespectful form of protest. So many of the younger generation do not seem to know or care what that flag stands for. I wish he could meet a  buddy of mine, who can't stand for the anthem any more, due to being a double amputee. He lost them both due to injuries sustained from an IED attack.



I'm gonna be honest with ya.  I did a stint in the Navy and will still tell ya, that flag doesn't represent what it used to.

If things keep going the way they are, I may stop standing for the anthem myself.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 1, 2016)

This guy is a real winner.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 2, 2016)

Good luck with his new career in social activism.
He won't be a NFL player much longer.
He is poison.


----------



## leroy (Sep 2, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> Good luck with his new career in social activism.
> He won't be a NFL player much longer.
> He is poison.



He had a few join him in his sit out last night, media eating it up. He said his socks were not meant to be disrepectful to all cops just the murdering-racist ones


----------

